# Xbox HDMI



## TechyGeorge111 (May 27, 2011)

I have a question about the Xbox hdmi cable for the 360. I have an hdmi to dvi ( yes my tv is from 2003)  Anyways I wanted to know which quality cable is better. The component cables ( red green blue) the Hdmi to Dvi, or the Hdmi cable itself which I would need an adapter.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

DVI and component only carry video so in that sense they are equals. The DVI, however, is digital which can yield a sharper image. I use component myself because my XBox doesn't offer HDMI output.


----------

